# Nailspotter problem , how to fix it quick



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Last week the blade of my spotter broke , i was in a middle of a job , so what i did , cut a flatboxes blade the size of my spotter blade and believe it or not , it work !!! And on top of that , leave less edges than the regular blade !! You guys need to try it to see !!


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

another problem, maybe more basic and obvious to you.. 
not yet fixed:
when using my spotter, I found it leaves two kind of "threads" or mud lines at both sides of the nailspotting fringe.

1) Do you sand it?
2) is there a way to fix the spotter settings
3) is there a way to trick the spotter
4) You do use first 3" and then 2" just to avoid this problem, don't you?
wich way do you use 2 and 3?

Thankyou!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

one more thing..

I saw J Luman's nailspotter vid and he pases the knife after each NS "boxing".. 

and this comment I found over there


> SO if you really hate sanding, you may not like the spotter with the wee bit more sanding to do. I don't mind sanding, unless it is someone elses work.


as its an old man's statement, also an expert (2buck) IMO at least for the pics he use to show:whistling2:, I understand that all this is a standard situation there with the spotter.. mean that the spotter normally leaves a dirty fringe at both sides.. is that right?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> one more thing..
> 
> I saw J Luman's nailspotter vid and he pases the knife after each NS "boxing"..
> 
> ...


It's more at the bottom stroke where you can get build up, lets just say it's best to carry a knife in your back pocket when using one.

Best to use fairly runny mud too, Then you don't half to apply as much pressure when using. It will spit out the sides for a wall or 2, then it stops. I know why, but to much typing to explain why it stops doing it.

I personally only use it on one coat (final most times) you can go twice with it, but keep in mind the spotter works better with runny mud. would recommend 2 then 3.

biggest draw back to spotter is blade adjustment, which it seems your always adjusting, that's why it's best to go with proper blade. They take a lot longer to ware down.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

guijarrero said:


> when using my spotter, I found it leaves two kind of "threads" or mud lines at both sides of the nailspotting fringe.


I never had that problem with my DM 3" spotter, until one day I tried a thicker brew and got mud edges like you described, so I would say thin it down so you don't have to press too hard (like 2Buck said), also check your blade adjustment.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I never had that problem with my DM 3" spotter, until one day I tried a thicker brew and got mud edges like you described, so I would say thin it down so you don't have to press too hard (like 2Buck said), also check your blade adjustment.


I'll remember DM spotters for the next time.. (I have to buy a bigger than my 2" in future) thanks for the tips!



2buckcanuck said:


> It's more at the bottom stroke where you can get build up, lets just say it's best to carry a knife in your back pocket when using one.
> 
> Best to use fairly runny mud too, Then you don't half to apply as much pressure when using. It will spit out the sides for a wall or 2, then it stops. I know why, but to much typing to explain why it stops doing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your time 2Buck, I'll try thinnering the mud and setting blade (mine is the standard for the spotter, its just I have stolen Machinemud's thread:thumbsup: with a new one) Also consider buying another spotter number.


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

Never used one and will probly never buy one. My hands are magical and never fail, lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywalogist said:


> My hands are magical and never fail, lol.


That's what she said

Don't worry, only high end piece working production tapers use nail spotters. You won't half to worry about buying one:whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Drywalogist said:


> Never used one and will probly never buy one. My hands are magical and never fail, lol.





2buckcanuck said:


> Don't worry, only high end piece working production tapers use nail spotters. You won't half to worry about buying one:whistling2:


Ok, we have a challenge here?
canuck vs canuck, another machine vs hand meeting:boxing:
no doubt we all want to see your magic Drywalogist (no offense intended), we also want master Canuck defending atft's crown!!!

opponents shot your cameras


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> Ok, we have a challenge here?
> canuck vs canuck, another machine vs hand meeting:boxing:
> no doubt we all want to see your magic Drywalogist (no offense intended), we also want master Canuck defending atft's crown!!!
> 
> opponents shot your cameras


I say 20 foot high ceilings, and each challengers feet are not allowed to leave the ground:whistling2::thumbup:


----------

